
Rich Kids Are Eating Up the Financial Aid Pot - ilamont
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/opinion/coronavirus-college-rich-kids.html
======
mtgp1000
The article is about merit aid. It's the usual privilege stuff. If we stop
rewarding exceptional students who "don't need aid" we're going to see fewer
exceptional students, and that's bad for society.

Gifted kids disproportionately benefit society per dollar as compared to the
rest. If you assume that competence has a normal or pareto-like distribution
then it makes sense to allocate a lot of your money for merit based awards. We
all benefit.

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
If we have fewer exceptional students, perhaps we would have exceptional
people that would do exceptional stuff instead. It's not necessarily a bad
tradeoff.

~~~
Lineup
'_' -_- '_' Wot?

~~~
TrinaryWorksToo
People will be exceptional regardless of if they go to school.

